# CORRECTED*** EASY DRESS with THIN STRAPS & REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2013


EASY DRESS WITH THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT

#6 needles for bodice
#10 needles for skirt
Multi-blue, orange, yellow self-striping yarn, Sunrise by ICE

Cast on 72 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, Knit 20, BIND OFF 14, Knit 12. = 44 sts.
Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 6, Knit 20, CAST ON 6, Knit 12. = 56 sts.
Knit 20 rows. Now at waistline.

Skirt:

With #10 needles:
Knit across, INCREASE in every other stitch. = 84 sts. Knit back.
Row 1: (Right Side): * Purl 5, Knit 1, repeat from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Row 2: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, repeat from * across the row, end K5.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 15 rows.

Next Row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 4, Knit in front and back of 5TH knit stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.)
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 6, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing pattern), and continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 7 rows.

Next row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, Knit in front and back of next stitch, 
Continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 7, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing sequence) - continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 6 rows. Bind off in established ribbing pattern. Sew back seam.


----------



## grammiejh (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks so much, Elaine!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the corrected version

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here is the correct version


Rhyanna


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

read and re read and don't see differences. What is the correction?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for this pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Jers

I think the difference at first was there was a different picture and so if a person tried following the pattern, they wouldn't see the exact same style.

Also, i was told that the file didn't match so I corrected it.


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## loririchard26 (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't know how to knit , but I crochet can I get a pattern for these dresses?


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Lori
Unfortunately, Elaine has not provided a crochet version.
and no one has offered a composite, similar crochet version.

happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

When you bookmark there is a yes/ no under public what does this mean? Thanks


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------

